# Collard Green Sandwich.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I make impromptu Collard Green sandwiches pretty often but you can make really serious Collard Green Sandwiches if you plan ahead.

I have a cast iron muffin pan (well, maybe it isn't a muffin pan but it makes 3 5" pones.) 

I make my batter as per usual and add smoking hot bacon grease to the batter as my Mom did. 

When the cornbread is done, turn the pan upside down on a cooling rack and the pones should drop out. I allow the pones to cool a bit before slicing. Each pone makes a nice sandwich. Smear both pieces of cornbread liberally with mayo (Duke's please.) You can substitute real butter for the mayo. 

Drain smoking hot Collard Greens in a colander. 

You can eat just Collard Greens and cornbread or add 3 pieces of crisp fried bacon or a slice of good fried ham.

You can make a seriously good BLT on cornbread too.

BTW, real "Suthrn" cornbread doesn't have sugar in it. If you use sugar, it is called CAKE.

Finding the pan to make the cornbread in will probably be a challenge.

BTW, a Collard Green sandwich with bacon or ham is a total meal in itself. Serve any left over Collard Greens on the side or for desert.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

So do you add sugar to the Greens?


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

oh yeah! gotta try.
Been thinking about this and a fried egg and slice of fresh tomato would be pretty good on it.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I don't add sugar to collard greens but*

I taste Turnip greens just before they are done and sometimes add a little sugar. Actually, I haven't grown Turnips in years because I like Collards so much more. Young Turnip greens are generally OK but some you buy are too bitter for my taste buds. Mustard greens are seldom bitter unless they are on old plants. 

Dandelion greens are good. When I was a kid, we'd go foraging for wild greens. Wild Mustard greens are good too. 

I like to dry or dehydrate wild onions then grind them and use them as a spice in various dishes where onion powder is called for. Wild onions are good in hushpuppies but you'd better chop them pretty fine. No wold onions down here, though.

Ever eat Cattail stems? Peel the stems and serve them with dip or just eat them with a tiny bit of salt. They can be battered and fried too.


----------

